# Was anyone in the middle of losing weight when they got Pregnant?



## Xpecta

I was and I thought if there was others out there who were as well, then maybe we could have a support thread. It's hard going from losing weight to getting bigger. People keep saying "Well, your pregnant, your supposed to get bigger." ..... Surprisingly that doesn't make me feel better.... And my husband tries to help, but he's what I call 'Helpfully unhelpful' haha. If I get a craving for unhealthy food, he always gets it cause he hates seeing me with morning sickness so he wants me to eat, no matter what it is. Or if I want to nap instead of exercising, he always tells me to rest 'Cause I'm building a human being in my body.' 


Anyways, I hope there are others here so we could support each other out through this emotionally tough time.

Bless you guys! :flower:


----------



## wildworld

I'm not pregnant yet (ttc) but your hubby made me laugh. "rest...you're building a human being in your body" haha


----------



## floridamomma

I was and als supposed t be starting rn school as well, im taking it day by day not dieting but making healthy choices and eating clean


----------



## farmwife25

I was aswell. I wasn't losing weight to get pregnant. I had lost 45 lbs before conceiving. Im 10 days from my duedate and have gained about 30ish lbs in total. Ive struggled with seeing my body grow again and seeing the scale increase, buti remember it's for the baby. Everyday is hard though. I wont lie I've had my fair share of unhealthy food choices but I try to eat lots of fruit and veggies to to balance out. If I make a bad choice, in the evening when I want something else bad ill have a veg as I had a treat earlier etc. It sucks to see my back books return, and my weddding rings to be tight, and my legslook like kim Kardashian s tree trunks but I know I can lose the weight again. Ill have motivation to do so! I just tell myself im growing a baby and that's why im gaining weight, not cuz im just being lazy. Youll lose it again too!


----------



## Princess Lou

I was in the process of losing weight and was doing it slowly but steadily. Didn't think I would ever get pregnant so it wasn't something I thought about. Now I am weighing the same as I was when I started to lose weight. :( I tried to maintain the diet (was more healthy choices than dieting) but I couldn't face food and when I could it was also the wrong food I wanted and I was so tired all the time that going from one room to another exhausted me so exercise wasn't an option.

Once I get Christmas out the way I am back dieting and nothing will stop me from getting the body I once had.

Best of luck ladies, I found it tough but I hope you guys can give it a better go than I did.


----------



## snowfia

Mee.
I was so lazy after DD and had finally got myself into the mindset of losing weight and had gone down a dress size feeling positive about losing more. And now I'm a whale..
I am looking forward to losing weight again though, hopefully I can get motivated and not wait nearly a year to get into the swing of it.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I was also trying to lose weight and lo was a nice surprise for us as we had decided to stop trying lol. I have found it really really hard and just felt day for the first 4 months really had a hard time accepting my belly getting big. My husband would say your pregnant that's it you look pregnant not fat but I didn't believe him. I still walk all the time and I still eat quite well but I am still suffering from morning sickness so there are sometimes days at a time where I don't leave the house and it's much easier to grab something crap out of the cupboard than stomach looking at cooking food. I just keeping to myself only another few months and I can have me back and I will be straight back into action! It great when baby is a newborn and you are past 6 weeks pp you can just go for a walk early in the morning with baby in the pram that's what I did with ds every morning. I plan on losing 25kg-30kgs after my lo is born so I have some serious work ahead of me but I have done it once before and I will do it again. I use to be 20kgs heavier than what I am right now so I had a lot of weight to loose but if I get down to my goal weight I will have lost 50kgs all up I haven't been that skinny in almost 10yrs!!!


----------



## Mrs HM

I was! I lost 40lbs over the last 18months, all of the weight I put on since having my first LO. I only have 3lbs or so left to get to my target goal weight and I'm now pregnant again.

I started running 6 months ago and I'm determined to keep this going for as long as possible. I know I'll put on weight again, but I'm going to do everything I can to make sure it's baby weight and not from a load of junk food like last time!


----------



## Xpecta

It's so good to know that I'm not the only one! Thank you ladies for jumping in. I was seriously craving salad today which made me really happy! I haven't craved real food in a while. I've been so exhausted that the thought of cooking is hard. However, I did start to exercising again every few days. So that's nice.


----------



## Try Rocking

I was, I lost 113.4 lbs and had another 30ish to lose before I got pregnant. I definitely have not been able to keep up much of the healthy eating since getting pregnant. 
I really struggled with it at first (and still do from time to time) but I just focus on doing what I can and knowing I'll continue to lose after I have my baby.


----------



## Xpecta

Good for you!!! That is excellent! I'm excited to lose more weight after my pregnancy. I just hope that I can
Start eating healthier...


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Yeah I was but had had a bit of a relapse - by the end of this pregnancy I will be the heaviest I ever have been - will be a lot of work to loose it I know what to do this time tho


----------



## Tryinfor4th

I too was loosing weight and doing great, I'm only a few weeks but my body is already
craving the crap processed foods!
Why oh why does this happen, we are told all the time to make "healthy" choices for baby but all my babies want is junk!
Already I'm forcing down the salmon and staring at my husbands juicy bacon and cheese burger!


----------



## Xpecta

Ugh! I know, right? It's so frustrating when you know that you want to eat healthy in your head, but can't kick those cravings. I'm just scared to come to the end of this pregnancy and be huge! But with still having so many food aversions, it's hard to eat.


----------



## Pers

I was, had lost over 80lbs when I got pregnant the first time. I basically stopped restricting my calories (had been at 1200) back in Oct when I got pregnant the first time and just stuck to trying to eat well. That worked for the first two pregnancies as I didn't really crave junk so much. This pregnancy however, I have a serious sweet tooth! And when I'm not wanting sweets, bad-for-me-carbs sound the most delicious! I could go months without eating pizza before this pregnancy but could eat it daily now. I still love fruits and most veg though so that helps. 

As of today (26+1) I have gained 10lbs this pregnancy which I don't think is too bad. I'm really hoping to keep my weight gain to 20lbs or less but if I went to 25 I would be OK with that. Much more though and I know I will be frustrated. I don't lose weight easily so not excited about trying to take off a ton of baby weight. One more reason I want to breastfeed lol


----------



## Xpecta

Wow! You're doing great! Good job! I'm only 20+4 and At my last appointment I was up 24 lbs. Ugh. I'm trying to keep positive though, because I know I had a lot of water weight that day. I just don't want to get crazy heavy again! That's hard. Also I think I Pulled a muscle at my last workout. Hopefully it feels better soon!


----------



## The Alchemist

That was me! Before I found out my bfp, I had been on a workout routine and was eating very clean food (nutrient dense foods). I lost my weight and gained some muscles as I was also working to tone up my jiggly body. Then out of nowhere, during working out, I'd feel all hot and flustered, sweaty all over. That was probably the first symptom my body was trying to tell me stop, slow down now, you're pregnant, lady! But of course, something so minimal as that, I'd brushed it off as nothing but probably dehydration because I was also working out at night when I'd forget to drink water. Anyway, what sparked to finally take a hpt was when I was doing my squat challenges in the mornings, I became nauseated and threw up. I've done that challenge before so it wasn't like my body/muscles weren't used to it. Took a hpt and was IMMEDIATELY dark line. I had it confirmed at the OB by a scan, baby was measuring 12 weeks. Yep...all those weeks of "I didn't know I was pregnant". PLUS, I was religiously taking my birth control pills! How the hell?! Never thought I'd be one of the ladies who fell pregnant on the pills. 

I was pretty bummed out, not gonna lie. I was working so hard to lose the weight and to tone up to where I had results (FINALLY) but then to only have to stop because the week after my bfp, I began to have ms and pelvic pain. And guess what? Before the bfp, I had bought 2 new bathing suits. Didn't even get to wear it...ugh!


----------



## joeyjo

I had just started loosing weight.
7yrs ago (prekids) I lost 10kg and was 58kg and maintained it for a year or more before deliberately gaining a couple of kilos to raise my BMI and incr the chance of pregnancy.
When I went into hospital with DS1 full term and lots of water retention I was 71kg - I dropped the weight really quickly post birth and was 64kg within months, I got right back to 61kg but gained weight again and was 64kg when I got pregnant with DS2.
With DS2 I went a bit food crazy through pregnancy as most of DS1s weight had been easy to loose. A week after his birth I was 79kg so I suspect prebirth I was 85kg. I never really got back below 70kg for any length of time (ie my full term weight with DS1!)

I am now 4w3d and the lightest I have been since DS2 was born at about 68kg. I am planning to eat sensibly throughout this pregnancy! I have learnt my lesson! I don't want to gain more than 10kgand I def don't want to go over 70kg before Xmas!


----------



## want2bemommy

floridamomma said:


> I was and als supposed t be starting rn school as well, im taking it day by day not dieting but making healthy choices and eating clean

I was successfully losing weight then started nursing school and put on 10lbs then got pregnant lol. I was 25-30lbs overweight before getting pregnant. I'm now not caring as I'm carrying twins- but I've only put on 25lbs so far and carry it well. Just hang in there- plenty of time to lose weight after.


----------



## lisawoop

Xpecta said:


> I was and I thought if there was others out there who were as well, then maybe we could have a support thread. It's hard going from losing weight to getting bigger. People keep saying "Well, your pregnant, your supposed to get bigger." ..... Surprisingly that doesn't make me feel better.... And my husband tries to help, but he's what I call 'Helpfully unhelpful' haha. If I get a craving for unhealthy food, he always gets it cause he hates seeing me with morning sickness so he wants me to eat, no matter what it is. Or if I want to nap instead of exercising, he always tells me to rest 'Cause I'm building a human being in my body.'
> 
> 
> Anyways, I hope there are others here so we could support each other out through this emotionally tough time.
> 
> Bless you guys! :flower:

I was in the process of losing to get help conceiving. I had lost 5 stone by the time I got pregnant naturally. I was hoping to lose at least another stone but nature wasn't in on the plan! I find the worst thing for me is the attitude I get from drs and midwives, all they see is a high BMI and judge me on that, they constantly lecture me on the importance of being healthy, eating the right foods etc I've even been put in automatically for a healthy lifestyle class all despite changing the way I look at food and exercise for over a year before I got pregnant. When actually I have been taking better care of myself than those I no with normal BMIs who don't get any lecture at all! I have struggled at points to accept the numbers on the scales increase when I was getting used to seeing my weight go down! I just keep reminding myself that I have done it once, and will be able to lose it again after baby is born is its necessary. Looking forward to eating healthier to!


----------



## Butterball Ma

I had lost 30 lbs before getting pregnant. At 36 wks today, I've gained 19-20. I wouldn't have been able to stay that low except I've been on a GD diet the last 3 months. I'm looking forward to seeing how much I've actually gained after I have lo and to losing again.


----------



## Jonesy25

I was on orlistat xenical when i found out i was pregnant and stopped immediatly, Ive not put on any weight yet during pregnancy


----------



## onceisenough1

Yes, I got to my size 2 jeans now I am...well,let's just say not a 2!!!!


----------



## wtbmummy

I had actually just got to my goal weight of 55kg from 63kg n that same month. BFP!! We werent even "offically" trying either as that was meant to be couple months later. 
Now I spend everyday hating my body n how its changing n growing. I have actually been having a difficult pregnancy due to the weight gain. People have all told me I am quiet small for how many weeks I am (get told this almost daily) but it doesnt help, then I just think I must look fat not pregnant :nope: (baby is measuring perfect too so im not worried if i am small)
I am now showing through everything I wear and I just keep hoping with hard work afterwards I will get back to that lovely weight. I have been a gradual grower too so was showing very early (imo) 

I hope we all get back to where we want to be after our babies arrive. Even if its hard work :winkwink:


----------



## despttc

I had just started losing weight when I became pregnant. I am 40lbs overweight. Thankfully I gained only 6.6lbs upto my 30weeks appt and bubba is weighing and measuring fine. Praying that I don't gain much in the coming weeks


----------



## Xpecta

It seems like most of you are doing really well weight wise! That's excellent! I am really feeling the motivation to get back into the gym after baby is here. I cannot wait for that! Its been really hard watching the scale go back up. I think the worst part is that people keep saying it's okay because I'm pregnant. That doesn't help :(


----------



## despttc

xpecta, what you said is true. people comment all the time saying weight gain is normal. In fact,they scolded me saying my weight gain is inadequate. Well! That's people for you


----------



## Brieanna

lisawoop said:


> I was in the process of losing to get help conceiving. I had lost 5 stone by the time I got pregnant naturally. I was hoping to lose at least another stone but nature wasn't in on the plan! I find the worst thing for me is the attitude I get from drs and midwives, all they see is a high BMI and judge me on that, they constantly lecture me on the importance of being healthy, eating the right foods etc I've even been put in automatically for a healthy lifestyle class all despite changing the way I look at food and exercise for over a year before I got pregnant. When actually I have been taking better care of myself than those I no with normal BMIs who don't get any lecture at all! I have struggled at points to accept the numbers on the scales increase when I was getting used to seeing my weight go down! I just keep reminding myself that I have done it once, and will be able to lose it again after baby is born is its necessary. Looking forward to eating healthier to!



I hate when people judge me and think that just because I am bigger I must eat crap food all the time! I eat LOTS healthier than a lot skinnier people and have been for awhile, but people just assume I eat burger and fries all day. One person even told me that if I stopped eating fast food as much I would lose weight faster! (I cook all our meals and if we do get take out I get a salad with no dressing or a grilled chicken sandwich)! People (especially doctors) shouldn't assume anything solely based on bmi.

I had lost all the weight I gained for dd and was still losing (did it the right way, no crazy diets) when I got pregnant. It was/is planned but since I hadn't used bc since dd I wasn't exactly expecting it, lol. Before I got pregnant with dd I had a mc and got extremely depressed and gained 30 pounds so I actually still had more to lose even though I had gotten to prepregnancy weight. I have already gained 12 pounds so far but I was one of the lucky ones who had no ms and suddenly developed a sweet tooth (I HATE sweet things when I am not pregnant, so it is weird to want to eat cakes or candy now, lol)
__________________


----------



## Mini_Me23

Yes! I just found out but I had just started a routine workout a month ago, now I dont know if it is safe to continue? My Drs appt isnt until Dec 2nd. I wanted to be at a healthy weight before getting pregnant, but this also made me quit the unhealthy habits I had like drinking alcohol and soda. So maybe this will be beneficial:thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

As long as you've been doing it before you got pregnant you should be fine :) 

Congratulations!


----------



## dreamer_x

I'd been trying to lose weight after gaining 5 stone in 6 months, I hadn't got very far no matter how hard I tried and had literally just been given medication (Orlistat) to see whether that helped me lose weight, 2 weeks into that and I got my BFP! 
So although I haven't had to go through the process of seeing my body getting smaller and then bigger again, it's still quite depressing seeing my body getting bigger when I so desperately wanted it to get smaller. I'd rather have lost weight and then got pregnant to be honest! Although apparently the heavier you are, the quicker you lose weight until you reach a certain level, I'd still have rather been smaller than I am before I got pregnant, even if I would have just put it all back on. 
People say 'oh it's alright, you're pregnant, you have an excuse' but I don't want to have an excuse, if I'd been smaller when I fell pregnant, I wouldn't be nearly as big as I am now :/


----------



## Try Rocking

:hugs: Dreamer. It is definitely hard. Not long to go before we get to get back to it though! :hugs:


----------

